# Sports Center, Perry, Georgia



## Parker Phoenix (May 19, 2008)

Dang, if them folks aren't snooty. I felt like they were doing me a favor when I went in to purchase some saltwater items today. I think I'll just order on line from BPS or Boaters World next time I need something. I would rather pay marina prices than put them folks out by asking a question next time I need something.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2008)

Agree.  There have been many threads here about them.


----------



## spotsndots (May 19, 2008)

At least you got them to speak!  Felt like a foreigner when I was in there.


----------



## SeaNile (May 19, 2008)

They are worse than WallyWorld...


----------



## Paddle (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a pack of BB's from them!!!!


----------



## jettman96 (May 20, 2008)

Yep, I live in Perry and would rather to drive to BPS or Academy before I step foot in their store.


----------



## hevishot (May 20, 2008)

place sux and always has...imo. wish they would fold.


----------



## gamechaser (May 20, 2008)

I went there once to look for something during turkey rama. I never got a "can I help you" or as much as a hello. Outback oudoors is a great store to visit down here north of Albany. They are very friendly and are always willing to help you find what you need.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (May 22, 2008)

I've never been to the their retail store, but always have gotten good service from their service center w/ch is a separate location.  Of course, I put down some dough every time I'm down there.


----------



## deedly (May 22, 2008)

The boat service center is owned by different people. That is why you get better service there. The big store stinks.....


----------



## jettman96 (May 22, 2008)

I will vouch for the service center they saved me about $800 on some repairs one time.  But, as for the retail store see my post above.


----------



## deedly (May 22, 2008)

I'm with Jettman..  I do business with the service center and always get good service , but I will not buy from the retail center


----------



## fishhuntguy (Dec 21, 2009)

The retail center is garbage! Nothing but a bunch of rude "know it alls" that have their masters degree in sporting goods. I don't see how they stay in business doing customers the way they do.


----------



## wes tanner (Dec 22, 2009)

*service center*

The service center across interstate is owned by different people.They are good every day folks and very knowledgeable.I will not go to sports center neither rather drive to macon bass pro.


----------



## btt202 (Dec 24, 2009)

Never will I step foot in the Door Again


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 25, 2009)

Dang, them folks still making people mad.......


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Dang, them folks still making people mad.......


Yes, and i think they take pride in it!!


----------



## PaulD (Dec 31, 2009)

Guys, if you are buying any fishing stuff please, please, please check out Strike Zone in Jacksonville. By phone, on-line or visit the store. Dave, Pace, Erin and all the rest of the crew are top notice. Their prices are great, their selection is unmatched and nobody comes close to their service. They are all fisherman and not $8.00 an hour warm bodies. Most of you know how particular I am and I make it a point to do as much business as I can with them, especially on a big purchase.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## gracat123 (Jan 9, 2010)

sAME HERE , THE GUYS AT THE BOAT SERVICE CENTER ARE GREAT AND VERY HELPFUL BUT THE RETAIL STORE OWNERS MUST HAVE ALREADY MADE THEIRS...


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm surprised they're still in business with the Bass Pro in Macon. 

(I'd think that's more an issue of when more than if).


----------



## Dawk051002 (Jan 14, 2010)

The outdoors man made the owner rich, and he is the one responsible for trying to get Oak Woods developed.  Charles Airs and his business partner McGlamery are GREEDY!!  McGlamery once said that he didn't care if every hog, deer, turkey, and bear had to swim across the Ocmulgee to get away, he was going to developed Oaky Woods.  Im glad the county refuses to run Sewage out there, otherwise houses would probably be going up.  Lets not forget about the threat to raise the lease price of Oaky Woods because he got caught baiting a Dove field.  Oh well, it all works out in the end.


----------

